# String-Zeichenanzahl begrenzen



## Guest (7. Aug 2007)

Hi!

Ich habe eine Kommazahl "0.111" die ich als float-wert in einer Variable gespeichert habe.

Diese Zahl wird in einen String gepackt mit Double.toString(zahl).

Dabei geschieht es aber das aus "0.111" -> "0.1110000000" wird. jetzt wollte ich gern wissen wie man den String auf die ersten 3 Zahlen nach dem Komma begrenzen kann oder noch besser, wie ich die "0" aus dem String bekomme! Da ich auch Zahlen wie 1,-1 und so weiter verwenden möchte und dabei nich immer 3 Stellen nach dem Komma benötige.

Ich hoffe ihr wisst in etwa was ich meine ^^ ???:L


----------



## Wildcard (7. Aug 2007)

Schau dir System.out.printf an


----------



## The_S (7. Aug 2007)

DecimalFormat?


----------



## bygones (7. Aug 2007)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> DecimalFormat?


wenn einer von Muenchen nach Hamburg will schlaegst du auch das Fahrrad anstatt den Flieger vor ? ;-)

warum sich mit DF rumschlagen... fuer den Fall rat ich auch zum einfachen printf....


----------



## SlaterB (7. Aug 2007)

also ich würds eher andersrum sehen,
DecimalFormat kenne ich gut, das andere gar nicht 
ist ja auch so eine neumodische Funktion 1.5 oder gar noch höher

was macht man eigentlich, wenn man in eine GUI oder Textdatei schreiben will?..

edit: ok, Textdatei ist nicht schwer


----------



## bygones (7. Aug 2007)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> was macht man eigentlich, wenn man in eine GUI oder Textdatei schreiben will?..


genauso... printf ist fuer den OutputStream (oder so)... also ob das nun ueber Konsole laeuft oder dann in eine Datei reinkommt... hupsen.

fuer ne Gui gibts dann einfach String.format

ich finds System.out.printf("%.2f", 0.2345678); einfach intuitiver....

achja und zeig was einfacheres als

```
Date t = new Date(); 
System.out.printf( "%tT%n", t );                    // 11:01:39 
System.out.printf( "%tD%n", t );                    // 05/23/06
```

die wenigen formatierer sind schnell gemerkt.... und dann bei weitem schneller


----------



## SlaterB (7. Aug 2007)

tja, letztlich läuft es auf die beiden Format-Sprachen hinaus,
"0.00" oder "%.2f"


noch etwas spitzfindig hinterher:
Mega-Operationen wie printf (oder auch String.matches()  statt Pattern.compile() + Matcher) würde ich ganz pauschal nicht empfehlen,
da werden jedes mal zig Objekte im Hintergrund erzeugt, das Format jeweils neu geparst,

keine Ahnung wie lange das dauert, aber sowas ist einfach nicht schön


----------



## bygones (7. Aug 2007)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> noch etwas spitzfindig hinterher:
> Mega-Operationen wie printf (oder auch String.matches()  statt Pattern.compile() + Matcher) würde ich ganz pauschal nicht empfehlen,
> da werden jedes mal zig Objekte im Hintergrund erzeugt, das Format jeweils neu geparst,


wo ist der unterschied ob ich schreib

```
boolean match = "Hallo".matches("Ha.*");
// oder
Pattern pattern = Pattern.compile("Ha.*");
Matcher m = pattern.matcher("Hallo");
boolean match = m.matches();
```
ist beides identisch... String.matches macht genau das.... ersteres find ich einfacher und logischer. Und mei... beim 2. kann man das pattern immer wieder nutzen - nur das ist nicht immer notwendig. Da ziehe ich lieber die kurzversion vor (ebenso nutz ich lieber Math.random anstatt mir ein Random objekt selbst zu erzeugen).

Ist je nach bedarfsfall zu sehen - aber das 'zig' Objekte erstellt ist falsch...


----------



## SlaterB (7. Aug 2007)

in der Langversion ist es viel wahrscheinlicher, dass jemand so schlau ist,
die Klammer für die 100er Schleife nur um 

Matcher m = pattern.matcher("Hallo"); 
boolean match = m.matches();

zu machen, nicht um

Pattern pattern = Pattern.compile("Ha.*"); 
Matcher m = pattern.matcher("Hallo"); 
boolean match = m.matches();

aber habe ja direkt gesagt, dass das wirklich dann nur noch spitzfindig ist,
Kurzheit hat auch seine Vorteile

----------

Math.random() benutzt übrigens ein statisches Random, 
sorry


----------



## bygones (7. Aug 2007)

genauso kannst du sagen... na und, dann eben innerhalb der klammern. sobald die klammern verlassen werden kommt der GC.

ich habe auch nur gesagt, dass ich lieber Math.random nehme, wie es implementiert ist ist mir erstmal schnuppe....

ich will nicht sagen, dass es dadurch eine bessere Programmierung wird. aber warum nicht convienent methods (was auch immer das auf deutsch heisst) - ich lass auch lieber Collections.sort laufen als meinen eigenen sortierer zu implementieren...

das meine ich


----------



## SlaterB (7. Aug 2007)

jedem seine Meinung, kein Problem

einmal muss ich noch nachhaken, fand ich selber so erstaunlich


			
				deathbyaclown hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ist je nach bedarfsfall zu sehen - aber das 'zig' Objekte erstellt ist falsch...




bei String.format() unter anderem

```
public static String format(String format, Object ... args) {
	return new Formatter().format(format, args).toString();
    }


    public Formatter() {
	init(new StringBuilder(), Locale.getDefault());
    }



     DecimalFormatSymbols dfs = new DecimalFormatSymbols(l);


     private FormatString[] parse(String s) {
	ArrayList al = new ArrayList();
	Matcher m = fsPattern.matcher(s);
	int i = 0;
	while (i < s.length()) {
	    if (m.find(i)) {
		// Anything between the start of the string and the beginning
		// of the format specifier is either fixed text or contains
		// an invalid format string.
		if (m.start() != i) {
		    // Make sure we didn't miss any invalid format specifiers
		    checkText(s.substring(i, m.start()));
		    // Assume previous characters were fixed text
		    al.add(new FixedString(s.substring(i, m.start())));
		}

		// Expect 6 groups in regular expression
		String[] sa = new String[6];
		for (int j = 0; j < m.groupCount(); j++)
		    {
		    sa[j] = m.group(j + 1);
// 		    System.out.print(sa[j] + " ");
		    }
// 		System.out.println();
		al.add(new FormatSpecifier(this, sa));
		i = m.end();
	    } else {
		// No more valid format specifiers.  Check for possible invalid
		// format specifiers.
		checkText(s.substring(i));
		// The rest of the string is fixed text
		al.add(new FixedString(s.substring(i)));
		break;
	    }
	}
//   	FormatString[] fs = new FormatString[al.size()];
//   	for (int j = 0; j < al.size(); j++)
//   	    System.out.println(((FormatString) al.get(j)).toString());
 	return (FormatString[]) al.toArray(new FormatString[0]);
    }
```

also 10 bestimmt allein für das Formatter-Objekt und das Parsen 

Object[],
Formatter, 
StringBuilder, 
DecimalFormatSymbols
ArrayList 
Matcher + internes
String[]
FormatString[] und sicherlich einzelne FormatString


----------



## bygones (7. Aug 2007)

ja und ?

das ist eine generische Methode... die paar objekte kratzen mich nun nicht wirklich wenn es darum geht einfach und schnell (ja es ist schnell) komplexe Objekte zu formatieren (zahlen, daten, texte, linksbuendig, rechtsbuendig, je nach Locale untersch.)... eine einfache methode da zu erwarten ist etwas naiv....

aber egal... lassen wir es


----------



## SlaterB (7. Aug 2007)

> eine einfache methode da zu erwarten ist etwas naiv.... 

wie einfach oder besser: was soll daran schwer sein? 
einfach Formatter selber vorher erstellen, dann wird das ganze nicht mehr durchlaufen, NIE mehr,
einfacher gehts doch nicht?

immer noch: klar ist das relativ egal,
aber so eine Operation ist einfach der schlichte Wahnsinn,

dass hier wer weiß wie oft String + String beanstanded wird, musst du doch zugeben,

---------

aber  ich relativiere mich auch gerne schon selbst  :
1. 
gibts für Formatter anscheindend gar kein Im-Voraus-geparstes-Formatter-Objekt,
ist also nicht mal von Java so vorgesehen
2.
ist der Zeitverlust noch mal sehr viel geringer als beim sowieso schon seltenen String + String-Fall,
in einem Test von 100.000 Formatierungen waren es bei mir 7.1 Sekunden zu 1.4 mit DecimalFormat


----------



## The_S (8. Aug 2007)

deathbyaclown hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joa, ist gut für seine Gesundheit, hält fit und er macht was für die Umwelt. Außerdem könnte man ja Flugangst haben  .



			
				deathbyaclown hat gesagt.:
			
		

> warum sich mit DF rumschlagen... fuer den Fall rat ich auch zum einfachen printf....



Äh der gute Mann ist Anfänger! Den interessierts nicht, ob seine Anwendung 20 Nanosekunden schneller oder langsamer ist. Der will in erster Linie dass sie funktioniert! Und sekundär möchte er vermutlich seinen Code verstehen, was am Anfang mit DecimalFormat aufjedenfall einfacher ist!


----------

